# Meredith Kline Quote on the Sabbath



## ANT (Oct 7, 2005)

> For man to observe the Sabbath in obedient immitation of the paradigm of work and rest established by his Creator was an acknowledgement that he was the Creator's servant-son, a confession of God as his Father and Lord. As an ordinance observed by man the Sabbath was a ... confessional sign of man's consecration to God.


----------



## VanVos (Oct 7, 2005)

I got to be honest I love Klines work on this subject.

Lee Irons also does an excellent job of explaining the christian sabbath

http://www.upper-register.com/mosaic_law/sabbath_eschatological_sign.html

Sorry OPCers

VanVos


----------



## Scott Bushey (Oct 7, 2005)

Heb 4:9 There remaineth therefore a rest to the people of God. 
Heb 4:10 For he that is entered into his rest, he also hath ceased from his own works, as God did from his. 
Heb 4:11 Let us labour therefore to enter into that rest, lest any man fall after the same example of unbelief. 

*Holding fast the Lords sabbath verifies that we are the people of God*


----------



## Rich Barcellos (Oct 7, 2005)

Van Vos,

Does Irons deal with the fact that the Westminster Standards view the Decalogue as summarily containg the Moral Law, which is common to all men and contians the Sabbath command?


----------



## VanVos (Oct 7, 2005)

Yes he did, but it got him into a spot of bother.

Read here, especially OBJECTION # 2 (FROM "THE SABBATH AS AN ESCHATOLOGICAL SIGN OF THE COVENANT"):

http://www.upper-register.com/irons_trial/ResponsetoCharge2(Irons).doc

VanVos


----------



## Rich Barcellos (Oct 8, 2005)

Oh yea; I remember reading this, or at least skimming it a few years ago. Toying with the Decalogue and tweaking it has detrimental and serious ramifications for the system of doctrine contained in the WCF, in my opinion.

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rich Barcellos_
> Oh yea; I remember reading this, or at least skimming it a few years ago. Toying with the Decalogue and tweaking it has detrimental and serious ramifications for the system of doctrine contained in the WCF, in my opinion.


----------

